# I need help with the KRONOS APP--please



## SDSU35 (Oct 18, 2019)

I am trying to log in from home, but keep getting an error--can someone help me please...


----------



## Yetive (Oct 18, 2019)

You can't request days off on Kronos anyway.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Oct 18, 2019)

Are you putting in the right address? 


			https://mytimemobile.target.com/wfc
		

Kronos can be very glitchy. Sometimes I can't sign in. Wait a while than I can.


----------



## SDSU35 (Oct 18, 2019)

Yetive said:


> You can't request days off on Kronos anyway.


you can't??


----------



## SDSU35 (Oct 18, 2019)

NightStocker said:


> Are you putting in the right address?
> 
> 
> https://mytimemobile.target.com/wfc
> ...


Do you have to be at a target store to do this---or can you do it from home???


----------



## Yetive (Oct 18, 2019)

To request time off you need to be in a store.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Oct 18, 2019)

SDSU35 said:


> Do you have to be at a target store to do this---or can you do it from home???


I downloaded the app on my phone. You need to request time off on Workday on the computers at the store.


----------

